# Kuhli Loach and Sand



## Artem (Aug 17, 2010)

So I'm getting some Ember tetras and I know they like darker substrate so Im switching my pebbles to either black sand or black gravel.

Ive read that you can have problems with using sand if its in a thick layer. Now I love Kuhli Loaches so I'm thinking if I get the Kuhli's they will stir up the sand and there wont be any problems, I just need a second opinion on it 

I have a 90L/26Gal tank with one large bit of driftwood and a few plastic plants. Not going to plant any live plants at the moment. Running a wet/dry filter with a box overflow.


----------



## Dafo (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi. Very important is to have very fine gravel with very small granulation- khuli fish is known as digger and is all the time in contact with sand base. Any sharp stone or particle can seriously damage their barbs which can cause infection and feeding problems.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

They will keep the sand moderately stirred up, but I'd still rake your fingers through it once a week just to make sure it's not getting compacted down.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I use a hair pik to clean my sand, maybe 2" layer MAX in spots but keep it thin, 1" is the minimum. Dont go over 2" or under 4" and you wont have anarobic issues. 

For what its worth, my kuhllis hated sand, they do great in eco-complete though. They would kick it around and all that but only once did I see one face sticking out of the sand, the rest the time they were inside a cave.

I breed these at home in flourite and eco complete substrates with NO issues.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

The natural habitat of the kuhli loach is the sandy beds of slow-moving rivers and clean mountain streams. They are a social fish and are typically found in small clusters (they are not schooling fish but enjoy the company of their species), but are cautious and nocturnal by nature and swim near the bottom where they feed around obstacles. They natively live in a tropical climate and prefer water with a 5.5 - 6.5 pH-but will tolerate 7.0 pH in aquaria, a water hardness of 5.0 dGH, and a temperature range of 75 - 86 °F (24 - 30 °C). In an aquarium environment, especially if the gravel is suitably finely grained, Pangio species can burrow into the bottom and there remain unseen for long periods of time, emerging to eat during the night. If the gravel is later disturbed, a hobbyist might well find themselves faced with fish assumed lost a long time ago.

Thats my .02


----------



## Artem (Aug 17, 2010)

So keep the sand at 2"-4" and move it around every week and Ill be fine? Thanks guys!*w3


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

yep thats pretty much it


----------

